# Loose Stool On Orijen LBP?



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Our 5 month old female has been eating Orijen LBP since she came home at 8 weeks. It seemed like she was doing really great on it for the first month. Then she started with a bad case of diarrhea. Checked her stool, and it turned out to be giardia. So she was on Panacur and Metronidazole for a week, during which everything was fine. A week later, diarrhea again. Fecal tests two days in a row showed nothing. Vet put her on a 10 day course of Metronidazole and Prostora just as a precaution. She was fine during that time. Once again, another week, another bout of diarrhea. Again, fecal tests, again, negative. Vet is not sure at this point what could be causing this and suggests changing foods.

My first question is has anyone else had a pup that had problems with Orijen? I really hate to switch away from it because I've wanted to feed my dogs as good a food as Orijen for a long time now, and now that I can finally do that, and even better from the beginning of our new girl's life, we have these issues popping up.

Also, raw not being an option, where do you go from Orijen? It seems like no matter what we choose, it'll be a downward step as far as food quality. That's my other concern.

My 4 year old boy does fine on it! In fact, he's never shown much interest in food until he started on the Orijen. Now he whines all the way from the food bin to where we set his dish down! We'll definitely continue with him on it.

Thanks for any advice!

-Jackie

ETA: Forgot to mention, we're not talking typical diarrhea either. This is uncontrollable, up-every-2-hours-all-night-long, occasionally painting the walls and floor of her crate diarrhea. Rocket fuel diarrhea. We call it the "blasties." "Anika's having blasties again! You KNOW it's gonna be a bad day! Gives new meaning to, :How was your day?..."SH***Y!"


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yep, Denali had runny poop with Orijen but it wasn't projectile diarrhea LOL.
I think it may have been too rich for her or I was overfeeding. 
They recently had an ingredient change so maybe something in there isn't agreeing with her anymore?

Solid Gold seems like a very good food, as well as TOTW, Wellness and Natural Balance are all foods I would feed.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Weird, Chyanne had runny poop on Orijen LBP also, I switched her to the 6 fish, and we have good poop now. I am wondering if its too rich for them.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

My 4.5 month old boy has the same problems with orijen LBP. Then, I started mixing in some pre-mixed frozen raw from Nature's Variety and the poop was a bit more solid. I guess the LBP is way too rich for some dogs.. I don't know what to do with the remainder of the orijen.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Trent had been having very runny stools on the food his breeder fed, and then we switched to Orijen LBP. Just mixing Orijen with his last kibble showed a lot of difference, and now he has great stools. But I do agree it may be too rich for some puppies.

As for what to do with the rest of Orijen, from their website - 
"That’s why the Champion Guarantee is simple: If you are dissatisfied with any Champion pet food brand, just return the original package and unused portion to the pet specialty shop where you made the original purchase for a full refund."

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/ourGuarantee.aspx


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Rats! after reading this, I went to the garage thinking I can rebag the kibbles only to find my wife threw out the empty bag last week.. /cry


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here. Rex had runny poops on LBP too! We have him on 6 Fish now (he's 5 mo old) and he does better. I also think we were over feeding him. 
It says about 4 cups for the LBP and when we started feeding him about 3 cups his poops already got better on the lbp... 

With the 6 Fish we are feeding him about 3 cups too. I wanna reduce it to 2 1/2 cups though since the calories in the fish formula are even higher than in the lbp formula...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Over feeding is the biggest reason for loose stool in puppies & adults. Also the easiest to fix!


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

So Rex's mom, are you staying 6 fish is better? I might have to try that and donate the almost full Orijen to the local shelter since my wife threw away the bag.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One reason to always store the food in the original bag. That and in case of a recall you have the lot # and information. I have also read that storing loose kibble in plastic containers that aren't food grade can cause toxins from the plastic to be released. http://www.itchmo.com/pet-food-storage-tips-part-one-dry-food-3119 
I store my kibble in its original bag in the chest freezer in the summer or put the bag in a sealed plastic container in cooler temps.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

@ Technostorm: 
Personally i like the 6 Fish better so far, and Rex loves it too!... and i love the smell of the food









I had a bag of LBP and i just switch him to the 6 Fish very slow... i think i mixed the LBP and the Fish for about 2-3 weeks. So you don't necessarily have to donate the food... just use it for the switching process. 

Good luck!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: RubyTuesdayOver feeding is the biggest reason for loose stool in puppies & adults. Also the easiest to fix!


And at 450 kcal per 250ml cup I would think it would be very easy to over feed when switching to Orijen!!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dakota had Giardia as a pup also and I was also feeding Orijen LBP he also had loose stools. I switched to Fromm and he did great. I have now switched him back to Orijen (Fish) since i can now get it locally and at 2 1/2 cups a day he is doing great. I would try reducing the amount you feed and see if that helps.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

My boy is 20 weeks. I know they are going thru some growing spurts. He was on Nature's Variety Raw patties at 8oz per patty. He was gettign 2 patties in the morning, 2 patties at night. 

That was getting so expensive around $65 per week. That's why I decided sub in some Orijen. I was also told that I should give him double since puppy eats and needs alot more. So, I ended up feeding him 1.5 cups per meal. I think I'm going to cut that down to 1 cup per meal and see. 

I also just bought some Orijen 6 fish so he's on that tonight.


----------

